# Pics of my guy Sid



## Trace14 (Aug 6, 2012)

I think I am throwing the son and hub overboard for the newest male(?)in my life.. this is day 2 of sid's new lease on life and he is now taking millet seed from between my two fingers with my hand inside his cage!!!!!!! (no hissing and or lunging)


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Sid is a very handsome boy!!!!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

What a cutie!


----------



## Trace14 (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks... I think he's just grand.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

He's lovely. You'll pick the bird over the men every time.  Promise.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Sid is adorable and looks very happy in his new home.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Such a pretty tiel!


----------



## Trace14 (Aug 6, 2012)

Sid is a card. I crack up every time he does that wolf whistle. He seems to have an uncanny timing with it as well. Like when I am changing or getting into the shower, silly bird.
Today he stunned me and I think he stunned himself. I was cleaning the inside of his cage(him in it)when I finished, he came down to the cage floor, walked over to the open door(I was sitting right in front of it)and just as he was going to hop up I placed my arm up and he landed on it!! He stayed for a couple of secs and then walked to my other arm and I then I raised it to his upper perch and he climbed off. Hasn't done it again today. But hey, I was so excited that he did it. I just about started crying(what a sap I am).
So that was Day 3 with Sid and Me.


----------



## SyddyBird (May 17, 2012)

My Syd has the same timing perfection. I think he learned it from the pet store. There was a bigger parrot there that would wolf whistle when you turned the corner, showing your backside.


----------



## Tiel'♥12 (Nov 19, 2011)

Hes a pretty little tiel!


----------



## Pam's Angel (Aug 8, 2012)

Sid is very cute.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Sid is adorable


----------



## sangs_becky (Jun 25, 2012)

sid is handsome and it is so cute how he is taking millet from you


----------



## Trace14 (Aug 6, 2012)

SyddyBird said:


> My Syd has the same timing perfection. I think he learned it from the pet store. There was a bigger parrot there that would wolf whistle when you turned the corner, showing your backside.


We've been practicing the theme to the Addams Family and the song "the worms crawl in, the worms crawl out", lol. He has a couple of whistles I can't quite put me finger on yet. He strings them out..


----------



## Trace14 (Aug 6, 2012)

sangs_becky said:


> sid is handsome and it is so cute how he is taking millet from you


Hope this is a sign we're bonding (he's my first tiel). We've been trying kisses thur the cage bars and I felt his little tongue..


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

Hello Sid. You handsome devil you!


----------

